# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Rcuprer une valeur retourne par une url externe

## hadakamatcho

Bonjour tout le monde,
Sa ne fait pas longtemps que je travail sur coldfusion donc je ne sait pas trop  ::(: 
mon problme c'est que dans mon application j'ai besoin dappeler un service dvelopp en php via un url, et ce service la me retourne une valeur soit 0 si failure soit 1 si success, alors le problme est la: je veux stocker la valeur retourner par cet url dans un variable sans etre rediriger dans une autre page mais je ne sais pas comment  ::cry::

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Plusieurs rponses sont possibles:
- soit c'est un service web que vous devez "consommez", utilisez alors le tag cfinvoke

- soit c'est un appel  une page web, regardez alors la documentation cfhttp

----------


## hadakamatcho

Merci pour la rponse a marche avec le cfhttp tag  :;):

----------

